

Backlogs and request time - mbrubeck
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2009/6/24/backlogs_and_request_time/

======
davidw
Can't they just automate this? Have a process somewhere that samples this for
people, and where appropriate, notifies them that they could improve things by
doing so and so?

~~~
lallysingh
Automatic load adaptation tends to require more smarts about this sort of
stuff than you can assume in the general case. See the complaints about amazon
ec2 auto-scaling for examples.

~~~
davidw
Not automatic adoption - since changing those settings requires spending some
cash, potentially. Just monitoring and making suggestions as a consequence.

